# My 1st grow (Lowrider)



## Ptbo_Stonerz (May 22, 2006)

Hey all. I'm growing Lowrider. Ive been looking at a ton of posts and decided to post a journal of my own. My babies are about 25 days, theres 3 girls and a boy, i'm not sure which is which in the pics as they all loked the same when i took the pics. the pics are about 12 days ago. Ill post some new pics soon.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 22, 2006)

Hey good to see you started a journal!!! Nice pics...looking good so far


----------



## AZshwagg (May 22, 2006)

those nodes look nice and tight, just the way you want them!


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (May 22, 2006)

Here's some pics from today, the one outside is the male im growing for breeding. More pics to come as my babies grow.


----------



## Witness (May 23, 2006)

looking very good. Nice and bushy.


----------



## Reverend Willis (May 23, 2006)

Hey Stonerz. Lookin' good. I germed 4 MLow beans but only one popped... it was a girl. She showed her sex on day 18. I'm adding a pic of her at 4 weeks. I don't have a current pic but she is at 6 weeks now and doing great. I have given her a healthy dose of GH Flora Nova nutes and she is thriving. The plant is in a 2 gallon pot with BOGs soil recipe. She spends 18/6 under 75 watts of CFLs.

Mine had a growth spurt over the last few weeks ---> It jumped from 8 to 8 1/2 inches. Okay, so they don't stretch much. I'm anxious to taste the bud because it has a *WICKED* smell. I've never smoked MLow. I plan to harvest this one @ 63 days.
There are still 6 seeds in the pack so I'll probably grow these again in the fall in hopes of doing a successful seed run.
Best of luck with yours.
Grow big.
Rev


----------



## Zarnon (May 23, 2006)

I am not being sarcastic or anything.... but.....

Why do you guys grow LR?  Everything I've read seems to paint it as much inferior to either Indy or Sativa in both yield and potency.  Is there some super-Rudy I neva heard about?  

Anyways, NOT trying to bag on your grow,  just curious.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (May 23, 2006)

I chose lowrider because i wanted to grow something easy for my first grow, Plus I'm not able to grow in my own house. Where i am growing, The ppl dont want huge smelly plants in the house. When i told them lowriders are done in 60 days they said "go ahead and grow them", Once i get this lil harvest off and show them how easy it is to grow your own, Im hoping theyll let me grow some bigger plants. Ive got 10 AK-47 clones rooting that they dont know about but they are all going outside within the next couple days.


----------



## Reverend Willis (May 23, 2006)

I chose this Lowryder hybrid to grow to check it out for myself. People seem to be Pro or Con about the Lowryder strains. The potency has been increased on several LR strains and lots of folks give this one a solid 7-8 score. 

In the back of my mind, I was also thinking about planting some of these outdoors. Lots of folks have had success with this as a stealth plant. LR is still pretty new and many folks looking for pot patches would be looking for the standard taller varieties and not this 12 inch giant. The downside is that it is eye-level to a rabbit. Yikes. Talk about yer _stoned bunnies_. 'Sup, Doc.
Rev


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (May 23, 2006)

From what i read on lowriders you can grow them prety much anywhere. In flower gardens, window sills, balconies. They stay so small that they can be hidden anywhere. Once mine are done and I get a bunch of seeds i'm going to plant a few in the flower garden to see how they do and how well they stay hidden. The yield may not be too heavy, but its my first grow and being able to smoke a bud of sumthing i grew myself will be ALMOST as satisfying as the high itself.


----------



## Reverend Willis (May 23, 2006)

Ptbo_Stonerz said:
			
		

> ... being able to smoke a bud of sumthing i grew myself will be ALMOST as satisfying as the high itself.


 
*Amen*, eh!


----------



## Zarnon (May 23, 2006)

Got it.  I can also see how low height would be an issue for some.   Personally I have never had a chance to try any so I am not speaking from experience.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (May 29, 2006)

So I decided to top 1 of my lowriders the other day, just to see what happens, i shoulda tried cloning the top but oh well. I dont have anymore pics right yet because my cam sucks and doesnt have zoom so the pics look the same as the last time. So to keep you all informed on they're progress, they have a tone of nodes, at least 40 per plant, and they are real tight together.Tons of white hairs, they are obout the same hight as last time, they dont seem to be getting any taller just fatter with bigger leaves and more nodes. They look real nice. They are not as tall as Rev. Willis's, probably because im using flourescents, but they do look as healthy. I'll post some more pics as soon as my cam shows a change or i get a cam with zoom.


----------



## Reverend Willis (May 29, 2006)

Hey Stonerz. Glad to hear the LR are doing well. Mine stopped growing at 9 inches. It is 2 weeks from harvest (at 63 days). By the way, all my plants are under fluoro. I have 2 - 125w hortilux CFLs. Start to finish - that's what my plants see.

I finally got my hands on some Superthrive the other day. I've never used it before. I mixed a batch and gave some to 4 big plants and all my clones. It burned my Skunk Special and the Master Low plants. The other plants seemed to like it. It burned leaves and wilted all the pretty white hairs on the MLow.
It's not dead but looks awful. 
Best of luck with yours.
Rev


----------



## chong420 (Jun 1, 2006)

nice looking gro you got there ptbo..i too am curious to see how the "low rider" turns out with it's auto flowering capabilities..weird..

rev..be careful with that superthrive bro..that stuff is potent..i believe it killed my plants..some people swear by the stuff, but i haven't had any luck w/ it..i did notice that when you do use it, your plants will "steroid" out the days after..almost unreal like..i used it for foliar feedings as well as straight into the soil..


----------



## Insane (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey there Ptbo, those plants are lookin happy&healthy, keep up the good work!


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 1, 2006)

chong420 said:
			
		

> rev..be careful with that superthrive bro..that stuff is potent..i believe it killed my plants..some people swear by the stuff, but i haven't had any luck w/ it..i did notice that when you do use it, your plants will "steroid" out the days after..almost unreal like..i used it for foliar feedings as well as straight into the soil..


 
Hey Chong. You're absolutely right. The dose of Superthrive was bad news for the first time. I guess that's my noob mistake #436. I screwed up a couple of plants with what I thought was the recommended dosage. The Master Low looks to be dying and my Skunk Special was fried but it is slowly recovering. The WWxBB took a hit and lost a lot of fan leaves but it will survive. The only plant to avoid damage is my WW... and the clones. 

This episode will serve as a reminder to ALWAYS dilute my nutes and additives before feeding. 
Rev


----------



## chong420 (Jun 1, 2006)

damn..sorry to hear that rev...yeah, when i used that super thrive i even "watered" it down to dilute it..like i'd use the one drop per gallon..then take that, pour it in another container half full and add more water...even still this stuff would fry my plants...to the point where the leaves were literally jus baked..

to quote hick on my last grow on superthrive..

"Some folks may not agree with me, but if it were "me"..I'd grab that ST, duct tape a nice sized rock to it, and throw it as far as I could. Then go to your closet and apologize to your ladies."

lol..sound advice from a pro..anyways good luck bro, i hope they make it..


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 1, 2006)

Well here are some updated pics. The male has doubled in size since i put him outside. Im watching him closely so i can try to avoid the spreading of the pollen. Im not sure exactly when the right time is for me to collect the pollen.  My girls are doing fine, it appears i over did it wiyh the nutes on 1 of them, all the big fan leaves are burned and curling up, i flushed it with 4ltr of water, took her outside so the water could drain and soaked her down. My cam isnt good enough to see all the hairs or lil buds that are starting, but hey what can ya do. Hopefuly Ill get a good cam with zoom and flash soon.


----------



## chong420 (Jun 1, 2006)

niiice ptbo..looking good man..how long you got left for veg?

*sorry for killin' your thread earlier w/ the side conversation*


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 1, 2006)

They are "autoflowering" plants, they quit veg after about 17-20 days for males and 21-25 for females. they grow from seed to bud in approx 60 days. The male showed sex about 30 days ago and the females about 15. The females are younger than the male by about 15 days. the females have around 35-40 days to harvest. I plan on seeding one of my females as they say lowriders cant be cloned.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 1, 2006)

looking good....they look very happy


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 2, 2006)

*Your ladies are looking great. I'm not really sure about the pollen thing but i would have to say when you start seeing the pods open it's time to collect the pollen. *


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 2, 2006)

If I put a clear plastic bag over the male so the pollen cant fly away, will the plant still grow? i want to collect the pollen but i dont want it to affect any females that may be in the area.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 2, 2006)

heres what to do 

take your male stalks and cut them....place them in some water in cups...AWAY from your ladies

as the branches die the pollen is released from the sacks...make sure you have something under to collect the falling pollen

heres a few pics to illustrate 

DO NOT leave any pollen husks in your pollen that you are hoping to store....they contain moistureand moisture kills the pollen

store pollen in a cool dry place for no more than 30 days...it only remains viable for about that time

best if used right away


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 6, 2006)

Glad to be back online!  So i took more pics of my lowriders but i have to resize them, i've been messing with the resizing for 2 hours now and have only been able to resize 2 pics of my bro's AK-47 clones. Once i resize my lowrider pics ill post them. I collected pollen from my male and pollenated 1 female the other day. All 3 lowriders are starting to bud, they smell kinda like a musty orange, I've never smelt anything like them.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 6, 2006)

here is a pic of the Lowrider my bro grew. Its only about 3 inches but its a solid bud. Probably gonna be 3.5 G dry wieght. I included this pic because i think its kinda funny, this is the smallest buding plant i have ever seen.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 6, 2006)

finally got 2 resized. The middle one is pregnant, or so i hope. I dont think i did anything wrong when pollenating her but i guess i'm just gonna have to wait to see if she produces seed for me.


----------



## Insane (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Ptbo, those are some nice happy&healthy lookin plants man, keep up the great work!


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 6, 2006)

Here are some more pics. The last pic, the plant looks wierd, I think its a mutant but i'm gonna let her grow anyway.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 6, 2006)

And lastly my best lowrider of the 3.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 7, 2006)

*Whats up Ptbo. The ladies are nice and green, very bushy and looking great. I hope your one female got pregnant for ya. Nothing like free seeds. I like your bro's little lowryder it's killer.   Anyway your grow looks great man be sure to keep us updated with pics. *


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 7, 2006)

Does anyone know how llong i should wait before i put clones in the same spot i recently had a male, the male lowrider i grew for pollen, when i cut him down some pollen did go into the air. How long will the pollen be able to affect females in the same field? Also how long should i wait before spraying the female i pollenated with water or follier feeding to not damage the pollen?


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 9, 2006)

So i decider to try some LST on 1 of my Lowriders. This is also the 1 I pollenated. There wasnt much light getting to the middle of the plant so I opened her up a bit. Im also using DNF bloom A & B and DNF Bud Fortifier. The bud sites have doubled both in amount and size with just 1 feeding with the Bloom Fortifier added. The 1st pic is befor the LST, 2nd pic after LST.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 10, 2006)

here are some more pics, theese show the size better. the last pic is a lowrider that i topped, apparently this is not a good idea with lowrider as you can see from how its growing now. i put her outside for better light to see if it helps her fill out better.


----------



## Insane (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey there Ptbo, those are some very happy&healthy lookin plants, keep up the good work man!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 11, 2006)

looking good.....nice and tight


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

Ok PS...so I thought I'd drop in on your thread and check out your girls. I'm seriously leaning towards the thought that my BBofB just might be the same or close to yours.  My camera phone just does'nt do them the justice they deserve.  Your ladies are looking quite nice


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow theese lowriders grow fast if ya dont mess with them. It could be the bud fortifier im using but as this is my first grow i cant say for sure. I dont have any pics of the 1 i toped and put outside but it hasnt really done much. Its got about 20 budsites but they are so small. She is the same age as the other 2, she was growing at about the same pace, i toped her and blam growth seemed to stop, I'll know for next time not to top a lowrider. My cam doesnt realy do my girls any justice as its only a 2.0 mega pix. the bud is filling out great on both girls i got under the flouros. I can barely see into the center stem they are so thick with branches and budsites.

The 1 i polinated is doing great, she's the wider 1, more branches. I was wondering tho if or when i will be able to tell if she is making seeds, also when i harvest her is there anything special i need to do to collect the seeds and how long do i need to wait befor i plant them?

The last pic is of the last lowrider seed i had, i got lucky 11 seeds in a 10 pack, hope its female. The ratio was 4 females 3 males 2 didnt germ and 2 still sprouts, 2 week since planting. none were germinated just put directly into soil.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 14, 2006)

*Whats up PS. Your ladies are looking great. I love that strain. Like you said they look real tight and bushy. Great job man. *


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 16, 2006)

More pics, theese show the bud a lil better, no flash this time.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 16, 2006)

Todays my 28th b-day, to help celabrate i took a small bud off 1 of my lowriders, its unfortunate they couldnt have been ready to harvest by now but oh well. All I can say about my 1st experience on smoking lowrider found it tasted good, good buzz for being pre-mature, but never again will i smoke a fresh bud from a plant that hasnt been flushed. thalk about chemical burn wow, mu lungs are killing me right now. But i know when they are done growing and have been free of ferts for a week or 2 they are going to be some fine smoke.!


----------



## Witness (Jun 16, 2006)

nice pics. Great looking.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 16, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great as always. I'm doing some HAPPY BIRTHDAY White Widow bongs for ya. Have a great Bday man and don't get to waisted!!!  *


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 16, 2006)

28 years old. Damn, I got socks older'n that. I hope it's a good birthday for you.
Your plants are looking very nice. I've only grown (and smoked) one Master Low and I found the taste to be spicy and different. Good smoke. I've got 6 more ML beans to plant one of these days when I've got the room. 
Keep up the good work.
Party hearty.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanx TBG i wish i had some white widow, ive heard so much about it but never been lucky enough to try any 

Hey Rev. my lowriders are pure lowriders so they would taste and smell different. Ive found a place that sells lowrider crosses www.g13shop.com they have lowrider/skunk and lowrider/blueberry for example. Ive had good luck so far with my lowriders so i think ill try some of the crosses next time. If i can get the $$ and permision to set up a hps light i will definately be purchasing some white wiodow seeds.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 20, 2006)

Her are a few more pics. The 1st is the big bud and the other 2 are of the pollinated 1. you cant really see the calyx's or seed pods whatever they are called but there's a ton of them, I'm gonna have alot of seeds for my next crop. The big bud has about 80-85% red hairs now but the trichomes are still clear and small but yet plentiful, The buds closest to the middle are still very bright green and lotsa white hairs. Ive been told that i should wait at least 4 weeks from pollinating for the seeds to be mature but, after 2 weeks she's fulla seeds and im not really sure when i planted them so i dont even really have a approx date whaen they should be ready to harvest. i Polinated the 1 on june 5, 4 weeks from then would be july 9th, I hope my calculations arnt off too bad, i dont want my lovely ladies getting over mature. ???? can seeds be over mature?? If i leave the seeded 1 to grow for a full 4 weeks since pollination, the thc may be degraded but will it do any harm to my seeds as i can afford to waste   the 1 plant to get good seeds if need be.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 20, 2006)

Ptbo_Stonerz said:
			
		

> Her are a few more pics. The 1st is the big bud and the other 2 are of the pollinated 1. you cant really see the calyx's or seed pods whatever they are called but there's a ton of them, I'm gonna have alot of seeds for my next crop. The big bud has about 80-85% red hairs now but the trichomes are still clear and small but yet plentiful, The buds closest to the middle are still very bright green and lotsa white hairs. Ive been told that i should wait at least 4 weeks from pollinating for the seeds to be mature but, after 2 weeks she's fulla seeds and im not really sure when i planted them so i dont even really have a approx date whaen they should be ready to harvest. i Polinated the 1 on june 5, 4 weeks from then would be july 9th, I hope my calculations arnt off too bad, i dont want my lovely ladies getting over mature. ???? can seeds be over mature?? If i leave the seeded 1 to grow for a full 4 weeks since pollination, the thc may be degraded but will it do any harm to my seeds as i can afford to waste  the 1 plant to get good seeds if need be.


*Whats up Ptbo_Stonerz. The ladies are looking great. I don't think you can harm the seeds by letting them go. If anything you will get more mature seeds IMO. Great work on the free seeds.  *


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 24, 2006)

So i go to check on my plants lastnight and i noticed that the last ferting i gave the 1 was a lil too strong, almost every leaf on her was burnt to a crisp. I trimed all the burnt leaves off and flushed with 4ltrs of water. if she doesnt look like shes going to recover i may have to pick he early, the trics are just starting to swell nicely so i hope she can recover. The seeded plant took her dose of ferts with no problems as of yet, i water both with the same nute mix. Anyway ill geep ya all posted as to what happens, if i have to harvest early you'll get an earlier smoke report lol.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah, mello, welcome to the "Awe, shit" club. I'm one of the original members. Your Lowrider looks like... well, aww shit. I fried my Master Low with 2 weeks to go but yours still look salvable. I hope the flush helped. 

Funny thing about the midget plants, mine had been SO HEALTHY. I had been ferting mine on a regular basis and they looked great. I would have thought they would withstand most anything but I was wrong. 

By the way, which ferts did you use on yours and what strength?  I plan on growing more of the ML -- without Superthrive. I've added a couple of pix of the dearly departed Master Low.
good luck


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 24, 2006)

Im feeding them DNF nutrients "Dutch Nutrient Formula" Grow A&B for veg and Bloom A&B plus DNF bud fortifier for flower. They have each been taking the nutes well, so i added an extra 1/2 tsp to the 5 gal mix. the 1 im seeding doesnt show any signs of overfert al all, the other 1 on the other hand looked so bad today i did a final trim and cut her head off, now shes drying. Unfortunatel i forgot my cam today so no pics, the bud looks good now that its all trimed and it weighed 38.5grams wet. Shes probably going to dry to aroung 14-20 grams. Not bad for a first grow with some little plants. The seeded plant is going to give me around 500-1000 seeds which is cool plus i plan on buying some lowrider/blueberrry and lowrider/skunk seeds to try them out.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 24, 2006)

those low riders look good im thinking of buying some 4 my next grow!!


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, i dried her out and wow, only 10grams, what a difference from the 38.5 when it was wet.  The seeded plant is growing well, the trichs are getting fat and even the leaves look "furry" she hasnt realy been affected negatively by the nutes. The mutant that i put outside got into a fight with the lawnmower the other day, she lost , whats left of her though is growing good, the buds are so much tighter than the 2 under flourescents.When i dry out my seeds im going to plant most outside, untill i can afford an HPS prob a 430watt. 
Anyway for a small smoke report, I havent cured it long 3 days, but the smoke is fairly smooth, it stilll tases kinda green, the high is dfinately not couchlock, seeing as i picked her too soon, but it deffinately is an up high, after a .5g joint and a bong i was good to go. I much prefer "couchlock" but during the day a nice up high is good so i can go about my day without screwing too much up lol.
Ill have more to report as soon as i harvest the seeded plant, I'm pushing for the week of july 9th which is 4 weeks to the day i pollinated her.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2006)

*Yup that's the bad part about Lowryder "the yield". It's still a cool plant to grow. Great job man. ENJOY!! *


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes you are right TBG, I knew the yeild wasnt going to be great, i was hoping for at least a half oz dry but oh well now i know to change a few things with my next grow which i think im going to do outdoors untill i can afford a 430watt HPS. I figure since lowriders grow so fast, the sunshine throughout july and august should make them alot better than my 40 watt flouro's.


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 28, 2006)

PTBO, i just purchased a sun system 1 430 watt from my local hydro shop and i couldnt be happier with it, check out my grow journal, i started my plant and flowered it with a 150 watt hps, i only flowered it for 2 weks with the 150w, i had to turn the plant like 4-5 times a day with that little light but at thte end of my grow you can see my new 430w! My plants been flowering for 4 weeks under the 430 watt i still got about 2 weeks to go until harvest


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 29, 2006)

So after my car got broken into today, which most of ya's know, I went to check on my plants, and got a real nice surprise. I think I mentioned befor that I got 11 lowrider seeds in my 10 pack, well anyway my "mutant" plant that I have outside, that also got into an altercation with the lawnmower, doesn't apear to be pure lowrider. It has tighter budsites, but that could be from being outside, The noticable differenac is that this one has blueish purple hairs and smells like blueberries unlike the others that have white hairs that turn dark orange/red and smell like musty oranges. When I get a new cam I'll take some pics. The flash blew on my digi cam the other day so the pics come out real dark.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 23, 2006)

they have blueberry x lowrider, they may have dropped one in by accident


----------

